# Cleaning Drywall Buckets



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Somewhere on here a while back I saw a new product for cleaning drywall buckets. Anyone remember that?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Water.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Water.


Hahaha. Exactly. A product to clean drywall buckets?
If you have money you'd like to throw away I will gladly take it for you.
Or better yet, send me your buckets and I'll charge you a small but reasonable fee to clean them for you.
I have the special product...Shh!....Don't tell anyone :jester:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

lol me to ! :whistling2: .........
you might be on to something here precision taping !!!


precision tapeing and drywall bucket cleaning service !!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I have self-cleaning buckets, so it's not an issue.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I have self-cleaning buckets, so it's not an issue.


 You lucky dog!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> You lucky dog!


Not so lucky....they cost a fortune.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Every one is a comedian. I saw a thread about a tool for cleaning buckets that attaches to a cordless drill.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Every one is a comedian. I saw a thread about a tool for cleaning buckets that attaches to a cordless drill.


I guess my question is........why?

A sponge/scrub brush clean buckets really fast, unless you've let the mud dry on the sides terribly.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

can sell you something for a $1000, comes with an unedited cd also:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink:


Bazooka-Joe said:


> can sell you something for a $1000, comes with an unedited cd also:blink:


----------

